# red raspberry leaf tea tab's,dosage.



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

For those that give this to your girls what dosage do you give.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/124844-raspberry-leaf-caulophyllum.html

Have a look at this thread sweetie


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

thanx rach,nothing on dosage mind,someone was on about it here few weeks ago im sure it was 2 tabs.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

found it http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/318686-raspberry-leaf-2.html

now to get it into her.I think its great stuff every time iv too it iv gone into labour within hours.This girlis due today so hoping it will get things going.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Knew there was a thread somewhere , as can remember reading it ... 

Totally forgot she was due today ... Is she showing any signs


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Knew there was a thread somewhere , as can remember reading it ...
> 
> Totally forgot she was due today ... Is she showing any signs


nothing lol.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Is she 65 days today ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Is she 65 days today ...


63 bang on 9 weeks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> For those that give this to your girls what dosage do you give.


Dorwest Herbs give you the dosage per body weight on their site, and looks like theirs are 150mg ones, so even if they are not Dorwest you maybe able to work out the Mg/weight ratio for the ones you have perhaps.

Raspberry Leaf Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest

Raspberry Leaf Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest

Don't know if that's any help?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> 63 bang on 9 weeks.


Get them pills down her lol .... Cannot wait to see this litter

Ruby acting abit weird tonight... Fingers crossed she is coming into call


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dorwest Herbs give you the dosage per body weight on their site, and looks like theirs are 150mg ones, so even if they are not Dorwest you maybe able to work out the Mg/weight ratio for the ones you have perhaps.
> 
> Raspberry Leaf Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest
> 
> ...


thanx sdg mine are higher dosage so will adjust accordingly. 


Cosmills said:


> Get them pills down her lol .... Cannot wait to see this litter
> 
> Ruby acting abit weird tonight... Fingers crossed she is coming into call


i hope so im looking forward to ruby having a litter are you going to try her with D?

Im going to try breeze with cadbury next cause fancying a self litter,it will be a 3rd litter for her then im planning to spay her.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes I think the boy is ready for a little action ... She has put on weight and looking good and at the right age now .. 

Rosie is doing great back to her pre preggy weight , sorted her runny bum problem now so onwards on upwards 

Saffy , well 8 months on no sign of calling and I don't think she will be the silent type ... Too gobby lol 

Amber is going to be massive 2.9 kg at 18 weeks .. 

So it's a waiting game now . 

Yes it will be nice to have some selfs in the mix , one reason I kept Amber


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Yes I think the boy is ready for a little action ... She has put on weight and looking good and at the right age now ..
> 
> Rosie is doing great back to her pre preggy weight , sorted her runny bum problem now so onwards on upwards
> 
> ...


The tab is in her thanx to some good old potted meat so we will see how good this stuff is.

Glad saff is holding off well.Is amber going to D?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't she just have them when she has them? 63 days isn't overdue, mine go on day 64/65.

The only breeders I know who use it do so on girls who had a hard labour with their first litter, not to make them hurry up.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Can't she just have them when she has them? 63 days isn't overdue, mine go on day 64/65.
> 
> The only breeders I know who use it do so on girls who had a hard labour with their first litter, not to make them hurry up.


Its herbal so i cant see it hurting anything with her been due. I take this myself when due so dont see it as puting the cat at any risk or giving her something im not willing to take.Id rather she gave birth on time and not go over been a 1st time mum.Also would like to think it may help her with her contractions.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Wasn't suggesting it would hurt her, just didn't see why she had to give birth asap when only 63 days. 
It is meant to help with contractions from what I've heard.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Wasn't suggesting it would hurt her, just didn't see why she had to give birth asap when only 63 days.
> It is meant to help with contractions from what I've heard.


I see spotty cats,no rush here scs got lots of time on time would be nice mind but what will be will be,from personal experience i can only say good things about the stuff.Always a worry with 1st timers my eye will be on her tonight.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Ah, I don't worry any more about first timers than anyone else since each birth can be different. My girls sleep in the bedroom when due, makes it easier than having to keep checking on them.

Hope all goes well when the time comes.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Ah, I don't worry any more about first timers than anyone else since each birth can be different. My girls sleep in the bedroom when due, makes it easier than having to keep checking on them.
> 
> Hope all goes well when the time comes.


aha as you know got the little ens in with me  so cant have em in the bedroom,but got a camera on her so dont have to move 

Glad you dont panic these days scs.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for your girl x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Glad you dont panic these days scs.


I never have


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> The tab is in her thanx to some good old potted meat so we will see how good this stuff is.
> 
> Glad saff is holding off well.Is amber going to D?


Yes am pleased she is holding off.

Yes Amber will go to DD when she is ready the later the better


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I will be using it with Ruby to help her... I can only see benefits with it, anything to help them not like they can have gas and air is it lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I will be using it with Ruby to help her... I can only see benefits with it, anything to help them not like they can have gas and air is it lol


dont buy none rach iv got 2 unopened pots here ill send you one.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> dont buy none rach iv got 2 unopened pots here ill send you one.


Thanks sweetie ... Xx


----------

